# IT's EASTER SUNDAY WHAT SCHWINNS DID WE FIND THIS WEEK...WEEKLEY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (Mar 31, 2013)

HAPPY EASTER!!!

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???  Post some pictures and show us what you got...

I got a few smalls this week...Finally picked up the aluminum fender DX with its 2 1st place trophies (best original)

got a couple badges for the collection and a original 1941 Schwinn catalog


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the trophies!
Nice looking bike, no wonder it won a prize or two.

I did't get any Schwinn bikes or smalls this past week but, I did finally put the project 49 LaSalle black Phantom back together.
Serviced the New Departure rear hub yesterday....boy was I nervous, as it was ever first rear hub breakdown. Braking discs are not grabbing as I have to mash down on the pedal to stop it.
Been advised that the discs are probably coated with the Parks blue bearing grease I used to service the hub. Even though I dipped the discs in 30 weight oil.
So It will be a little easier taking it apart again.





Do have a non Schwinn being transported to the area by my son that a member (motorama55) was holding for me in Md.
The son wasn't too keen on meeting one of my bike collector friends but, he too helped me out. Will pick it up from his work in a few hours.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 31, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Congrats on the trophies!
> Nice looking bike, no wonder it won a prize or two.
> 
> I did't get any Schwinn bikes or smalls this past week but, I did finally put the project 49 LaSalle black Phantom back together.
> ...




JD that phantom looks killer. No I'm not having a bike transported right now. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Transportaion covered*

Thanks, it does look impressive.
Didn't mean to come off as though I was asking for a bike to be transported. 
My son handled it but, wasn't too happy about it.
At his age of 23 I'm still working on paybacks with him, I keep telling him "he owes me"....lol. 
He's a good kid as is his twin sister.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 31, 2013)

*Nice!*



vintage2wheel said:


> HAPPY EASTER!!!
> 
> Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???  Post some pictures and show us what you got...
> 
> ...




Almost took that dx fer a spin on Thursday.. Big fan of the two hanging in the rafters


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 31, 2013)

found these jewels this week

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nick,
Love the Ranger.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothin but love for the DX, Shaun!  Wow!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 31, 2013)

*Nice*



vintage2wheel said:


> HAPPY EASTER!!!
> 
> Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???  Post some pictures and show us what you got...
> 
> ...




Nice Bike Shaun


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Nothin but love for the DX, Shaun!  Wow!




Than you I love it 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 31, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Nice Bike Shaun




Thanks mike it rides great


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## jkent (Mar 31, 2013)

*Schwinn Speedometer?*

I bought this speedometer but could really use some help with it, Can anyone date and value this speedometer?



 Thanks, JKent
 One more thing I need a mounting bracket for this speedometer if anyone has one.


----------



## petritl (Mar 31, 2013)

jkent said:


> I bought this speedometer but could really use some help with it, Can anyone date and value this speedometer?View attachment 90422
> Thanks, JKent
> One more thing I need a mounting bracket for this speedometer if anyone has one.




I bought mine for $40.00 without a drive cable last year.


----------



## prewarkid (Apr 2, 2013)

*Speedo*



petritl said:


> I bought mine for $40.00 without a drive cable last year.




Postwar speedo. 50-100.  The cable alone sells for 40 all day long.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Post "Easter Sunday" addition*

Just added this to the my Shcwinn collection...Thanks Mitch. 

Not sure if I'm keeping it but, as usual, I couldn't turn down a local sale.

A boys 24" blue Corvette.
I was drawn to the blue color....always loved and wanted this blue metal flake.






The wife didn't understand the new addition as she insists I have toooooo many bikes now.


----------

